
Designers and Developers: Why Can’t We Get Along? - boopsie
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/201466/designers-and-developers-why-cant-we-get-along#
======
SebMortelmans
I am a designer first and a developer second. Sadly I can not relate with your
statements at all. A web designer who has no clue what VCS is, does not think
naming matters, hell still uses inline CSS, is a poor designer in this day and
age.

~~~
vosper
Agreed. Also, they missed the worst class of designer - the one who lives in
Photoshop and doesn't do any build at all.

The biggest problem with these people tends to be irrational demands for pixel
perfection, and the remedy (usually) is to explain that no real user will be
comparing the site side-by-side in 3 different browsers.

Project managers often suffer from the same "where's the drop shadow?"
problem.

